

Ask HN: Suggest a simple and free team management software - digamber_kamat

I have to manage a group on 5-6 people. Most of these people do not have any engineering background and hence not so good with technology.<p>I am looking out for some web based software where I can assign each of them task on weekly basis and track it ? I looked at software such as Projekt and all but most of them are too complex to use.
======
simonsarris
5-6 people?

Completely seriously, even though they are not technical, use github's issue
tracker. It's so simple and elegant.

Even though they are not-technical, you can start with the tags:

    
    
        bug, to-do, need-advice
    

And then add different project domains or whatever else you please.

In a ten minute presentation you can teach them how to make issues, close
issues, assign people to issues, and tag other people in the issues, and
you're pretty much done with the learning curve.

Have everyone make an issue, tag it as something, assign it to someone, have
that assignee close it out, and they've completely gone though everything
there is to know themselves.

The caveat: It is only free if you allow the project to be public. If you want
it private, it will be 12 dollars a month. I would urge you to give it serious
consideration regardless. If you're making any sort of money at all, 12
dollars a month is peanuts compared to the peace of mind of a simple online
system accessible from anywhere.

